# Let's See Those Original Krates!



## Freqman1

When I was growing up I really wished I could have had a Krate--any Krate but that wasn't to be. I was lucky to have a second hand Stingray that I shared with my brother for a while until we each got our own bikes. I'm not really a muscle bike guy but I do have a Krate in my collection. Mine is an original 1970 Cotton Picker. So let's see what you have. Please only post pics of original Krates (coaster or five speeed). No BFKs or later re-issues, no Mantas, Runabouts, or any other flavor of Stingray. V/r Shawn


----------



## Rollo

1970


----------



## nick tures

1970


----------



## stingrayjoe

Some of my old bikes...


----------



## Nashman

I owned this Lemon Peeler for a couple + years ( 2016-2018ish) then sold it locally to buy more pre-war bikes. All original except headlight/ repop literature. I added some original period correct accessories/speedo, hang tags. Kinda wished I'd kept it.

When I grew up ( born in '57) in the late 60's all I got were hand me downs ( usually a 26" CCM or Raleigh) that I'd equip with a banana seat and "butterfly" high rise bars. We never really saw Krates up here in Canada, but had some KILLER CCM Mustangs, Raleigh choppers/Fastback 500's etc.

I never had one of those either but remember borrowing one from a neighbour for a test drive, did a wheelie and landed on my Azzz....


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

All 3 1970


----------



## oldmtrcyc




----------



## prewarmachine

Pretty rough, but they were in my price range.


----------



## nick tures

prewarmachine said:


> Pretty rough, but they were in my price range.



very cool though i wouldn't mind any of those !!


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Nashman said:


> I owned this Lemon Peeler for a couple + years ( 2016-2018ish) then sold it locally to buy more pre-war bikes. All original except headlight/ repop literature. I added some original period correct accessories/speedo, hang tags. Kinda wished I'd kept it.
> 
> When I grew up ( born in '57) in the late 60's all I got were hand me downs ( usually a 26" CCM or Raleigh) that I'd equip with a banana seat and "butterfly" high rise bars. We never really saw Krates up here in Canada, but had some KILLER CCM Mustangs, Raleigh choppers/Fastback 500's etc.
> 
> I never had one of those either but remember borrowing one from a neighbour for a test drive, did a wheelie and landed on my Azzz....
> 
> View attachment 1572946
> 
> View attachment 1572948
> 
> View attachment 1572949
> 
> View attachment 1572950
> 
> View attachment 1572951
> 
> View attachment 1572953
> 
> View attachment 1572954
> 
> View attachment 1572955
> 
> View attachment 1572956
> 
> View attachment 1572957



Hey Bob, really NICCCE Peeler bike.. So what does C.C.M stand for any way? Thanks for sharing.. RideOnn.. Razin..


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Owned this one for about 25 year ,sold it here to a fellow Caber ...


----------



## ddmrk

My 68 MD


----------



## nick tures

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Owned this one for about 25 year ,sold it here to a fellow Caber ...



wow nice grey ghost !!


----------



## nick tures

ddmrk said:


> My 68 MD



Nice pea picker !!


----------



## mrg

A OG 68 with a few miles on it!


----------



## mrg

Another og 68!


----------



## rollfaster

72 original disc pair.


----------



## rollfaster

71 Apple Krate.


----------



## nick tures

1968 orange


----------



## razinhellcustomz

nick tures said:


> 1968 orange
> 
> View attachment 1580103



Really nice Krate Nick.. Wish i still had mine.. So what's the uni-body on the rotisserie your restoring? Thanks for sharing.. RideOnn... Rain..


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960

ddmrk said:


> My 68 MD
> 
> View attachment 1576430



This bike is almost identical to the one I built around 2012 to make a 1,000,000th Schwinn built tribute, if it would've been the new Pea Picker model instead of an Orange Krate! 

I sold it around 2015 when I lost my building for my planned museum. The owner of the property went bankrupt and lost the contract for deed and I had no time to move. I sold about 2000 bikes to a guy from Mahomet. He loaded 3 trailers and trucks full not counting the really cool bikes like the Pea Picker.

The 1968 accessory seat was what caught my eye. Hard to find that seat with the correct transparent green stripe, just like it is to find the 1968 Apple Krate seat with the correct transparent red stripe. I have the replacement cover to recover mine, it was a factory defect with some irregularity to the color but I didn't care. I was just happy to get one!.

My original 1968 Apple Krate looks really bad, the paint is evaporating away as we speak. It was my brother's bike, my mom found it on the curb in our old hometown about 25 miles from where they lived then. She took it home for me to get but my little brother, who was 9 at the time wanted it so bad she gave it to him. Oh, the days when you could find a Krate bike on the curb!

In 2012 he gave it to me, and I helped him build a custom Grape Krate using a 26" frame we spread the rear open on to fit an OCC 20x4-1/4" rear wheel. It has front and rear disc brakes. He still has it in his shed waiting on the seat and sissybar. I am bending a custom stainless steel 5' sissy bar with a shock kit for him this year. 
I repainted the Apple Krate, but I didn't use the correct primer. Since the paint went south I will be doing it again, maybe this year.

Since it lost its paint and has a replacement seat from a 1999 Apple Krate I wasn't sure it would qualify to be on this thread. If it does I can pull it out and take a photo. If not, I will start a thread on the restore when I get to it.
Rob


----------



## nick tures

razinhellcustomz said:


> Really nice Krate Nick.. Wish i still had mine.. So what's the uni-body on the rotisserie your restoring? Thanks for sharing.. RideOnn... Rain..



thanks its a 67 mustang, and yeah there out of hand now


----------



## razinhellcustomz

nick tures said:


> thanks its a 67 mustang, and yeah there out of hand now



My first car was a yellow 68 Mustang Fastback with a black interior, 302 V8 three speed on the floor for $300.00.. Wish i still had that one.. Post some pix if you can.. Thanks...


----------



## Sambikeman

Krates


----------



## Vicious Cycle

Now that the weather is warming up I will be detailing these for display, all original paint except the Disc Ghost.


----------



## nick tures

Vicious Cycle said:


> Now that the weather is warming up I will be detailing these for display, all original paint except the Disc Ghost.



wow very nice !!


----------



## xochi0603

MG Apple coaster. All original except rear tire


----------



## Nashman

razinhellcustomz said:


> Hey Bob, really NICCCE Peeler bike.. So what does C.C.M stand for any way? Thanks for sharing.. RideOnn.. Razin..



Dang....Sorry I missed this Mark. I guess I'm too scattered or forget to check the follow box. Yeah, that Peeler was sweet. Bought from a Caber. C.C.M. stands for Canadian Cycle and Motor Company.






						Vintage CCM
					






					vintageccm.com
				




Welcome to Vintage CCM​This site is dedicated to the Canada Cycle & Motor Co. Ltd. From its birth in 1899 until its eventual demise in 1983, it was the quintessential Canadian company. For years growing up in Canada meant riding its bikes in summer and wearing its skates in winter. Its logo was as much a part of the Canadian psyche as the seasons themselves. Unfortunately, for far too long too little has been known about the company, its history and its products.


----------



## Jackpop

My EH Orange


----------



## Astroyama




----------



## Tom Carroll

Jackpop said:


> My EH Orange
> 
> View attachment 1660877
> 
> View attachment 1660879



Pretty...What shop was this from on the sticker


----------



## Jackpop

*Jim’s Family Bicycles in Chicago. It’s cool because Jim’s my name.*


----------



## Tom Carroll

Did I sell you this bike? I thought it looked familiar


----------



## Jackpop

*No, I bought it off a guy named Steve in Santa Rosa Ca.*


----------



## Tom Carroll

I had to go back and look at my old pics,that was my bike at 1 time, it was acquired when I bought out Jim’s Beverly Schwinn back the mid 90’s and it’s one heck of a nice bike,literally the last one of my collection, hated selling but glad it’s still in Great hands and well cared for. By the way the shop Kept it as they got it back in on trade in the mid 80s and at that point it was a hard sell in the used market so the son stuck it in an upstairs storage.


----------



## Jackpop

Tom, thank you for the history on the bike. I don’t know where you’re located but I wonder how it made it to the west coast. I’ve sold off most of my collection but this bike is never going anywhere. If you could please send me what pictures you have of the bike if you don’t mind.


----------



## Tom Carroll

Jack I will message you with the pics….I sold it off on eBay probably 2017, I remember taking it apart completely for shipping. It’s a killer bike and the seat was one of the most vibrant ones I had seen on a ridden bike,soft and bright orange


----------



## Jackpop

This is a picture of the bike when I was picking it up. You can see the 5 speed sticker, I took it off.


----------



## Tom Carroll

That’s her….I sent you some pics via message…I added that because they were at a show for like $1 and easily removed..glad you did that.

is that a PK ripper in the garage?


----------



## Jackpop

This is the guys house I bought it from. He had a bunch of those Big Rippers.


----------



## Grey Ghost

Nice bikes, all.

Seems as though original paint is either pretty nice or is kind of thrashed, no in between.

Mine was pretty bad but I don’t feel quite so bad about it now.

I’ll post my Krate when it’s done. Hopefully next week.

Question:

My Krate has mostly original parts.
It has a few NOS parts replacing the mostly worn out/incorrect parts such as the shock hangers, cables and tires.

The seat is new 69 Krate replica, made by Crawford.

I polished out the oxidization. I have lightly touched up the paint, and it looks good.
Several coats of wax have also improved the paints appearance.

I ended up overhauling F/R brakes, both hubs, BB, and replacing the headset bearings.

Would my bike be considered to be “restored”?
Mostly original?

What are the criteria for these terms?

If it’s a mongrel, that’s OK.

“ This is my Krate. There are many like it, but this one is mine”......


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Grey Ghost said:


> Nice bikes, all.
> 
> Seems as though original paint is either pretty nice or is kind of thrashed, no in between.
> 
> Mine was pretty bad but I don’t feel quite so bad about it now.
> 
> I’ll post my Krate when it’s done. Hopefully next week.
> 
> Question:
> 
> My Krate has mostly original parts.
> It has a few NOS parts replacing the mostly worn out/incorrect parts such as the shock hangers, cables and tires.
> 
> The seat is new 69 Krate replica, made by Crawford.
> 
> I polished out the oxidization. I have lightly touched up the paint, and it looks good.
> Several coats of wax have also improved the paints appearance.
> 
> I ended up overhauling F/R brakes, both hubs, BB, and replacing the headset bearings.
> 
> Would my bike be considered to be “restored”?
> Mostly original?
> 
> What are the criteria for these terms?
> 
> If it’s a mongrel, that’s OK.
> 
> “ This is my Krate. There are many like it, but this one is mine”......



Mostly og paint with touch ups and a repop seat I call rusto mod or repop modified.. Take some pix so we can see the results... RideOn...


----------



## GTs58

Refurbished would be the correct word.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

GTs58 said:


> Refurbished would be the correct word.



Yeah, your words, not mine... Just sayin..


----------



## Grey Ghost

Refurbished, ahh, thank you.

Rusto-mod....I like that too!


----------



## Nashman

68 Apple all original, '71 Grey Ghost disc resto, the 71 Lemon Peeler original disc, '72 Pea Picker original disc, 72 Orange Krate original disc.


----------



## Grey Ghost

You need to take some snow shots with these.


----------



## Tom Carroll

Jesus Christ man……that bluebird needs to featured also


----------



## Sambikeman

Some Krates


----------



## Grey Ghost

1969 LE


----------



## Freqman1

Grey Ghost said:


> 1969
> View attachment 1731622



Original paint?


----------



## Grey Ghost

Yes
I did touch it up though.

Maybe that doesn’t qualify?

This is what it started out as.


----------



## ddmrk

My lates Acquisition LE all original except not cables


----------



## DaGhost

Oct 70’


----------



## GTs58

DaGhost said:


> Oct 70’
> 
> View attachment 1731990



Looks like you need to pull the wheel out and reset the tension on your derailleur. See the Pea above.


----------



## Grey Ghost

DaGhost said:


> Oct 70’
> 
> View attachment 1731990



I like the grasshopper


----------



## DaGhost

GTs58 said:


> Looks like you need to pull the wheel out and reset the tension on your derailleur. See the Pea above.



Yea Youre right, good eye. I need to replace the derailleur all together first it’s a huret not the schwinn approved


----------



## DaGhost

Grey Ghost said:


> I like the grasshopper



Thanks me too, I love those grasshoppers


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

I posted my other 3 in a earlier post  I  acquired this 69 Pea this spring


----------



## Grey Ghost

From the looks of that seat that bike was ridden a lot!

I love the pea pickers.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Well I finally got this project back together, the original '71 frame was too far gone so I found this '70 frame to replace it. I installed a re pop set of tires and sissy bar. I'm going to try and see if I can work on original sissy and get it fixed up. I know these coaster Krates are not as sought after as the 5 speeds but as my Cabe name indicates it is exactly what I was looking for, even filling out my void in my collection of a campus green Schwinn. I love my spring forks on any bike, but along with the spring sissy bar the ride on this is super smooth. A coaster fast back is next on the hit list. You can keep your 5 speeds with drum brakes and extra pounds as this bike will leave any of those bikes in the dust if you choose to  drag me down the block.


----------



## highwheelerboy25

Oct. 1971 Cotton Picker. Mechanically restored, otherwise left alone.


----------



## highwheelerboy25

Dec 68 sold as a 69 Orange Krate. I am the 2nd owner. Disassembled, cleaned and new bearings, tubes and tires, cables and housing.


----------



## Grey Ghost

The restoration even made the lawn look better!


----------



## indycycling

Some of my Krates - the disc collection


----------



## Nashman

indycycling said:


> Some of my Krates - the disc collection
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1742988
> 
> View attachment 1742989
> 
> View attachment 1742989



Sweet!!  I am not worthy!!  Ha!!!


----------



## Risk Man

indycycling said:


> Some of my Krates - the disc collection
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1742988
> 
> View attachment 1742989
> 
> View attachment 1742989



Wow.. great collection... no wonder they are so expensive and hard to find.    You have all of them!


----------



## nick tures

highwheelerboy25 said:


> Oct. 1971 Cotton Picker. Mechanically restored, otherwise left alone.
> 
> View attachment 1741433
> 
> View attachment 1741434
> 
> View attachment 1741435
> 
> View attachment 1741436
> 
> View attachment 1741437
> 
> View attachment 1741438
> 
> View attachment 1741439
> 
> View attachment 1741440




very  cool with the patina !!


----------



## nick tures

indycycling said:


> Some of my Krates - the disc collection
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1742988
> 
> View attachment 1742989
> 
> View attachment 1742989





stunning !!


----------



## KevinBrick

Frame stamped in 69, 1970 Cotton Picker


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960

KevinBrick said:


> Frame stamped in 69, 1970 Cotton PickerView attachment 1762086
> View attachment 1762087
> 
> View attachment 1762088
> 
> View attachment 1762089



What month?


----------



## KevinBrick

November.. Which makes it kind of unique as I understand it.. Schwinn started putting serial #’s on the the head tube in 1970., This one is stamped on the drop out.. Crank is stamped 69.. Bars and stem are stamped 70..


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960

Yes, one of the earliest Cotton Pickers for sure!


----------



## indycycling

My original ME Cotton


----------



## nick tures

indycycling said:


> My original ME Cotton
> 
> View attachment 1762198



wow thats stunning !


----------



## razinhellcustomz

highwheelerboy25 said:


> Dec 68 sold as a 69 Orange Krate. I am the 2nd owner. Disassembled, cleaned and new bearings, tubes and tires, cables and housing.
> 
> View attachment 1741441
> 
> View attachment 1741442



Yeah, my lawn always looked better with  my 68 Krate sitting out on it too. Wish I still had mine.. RideOn...


----------



## 60sstuff

The 70-71 Cotton Pickers, plus the Pea Pickers have always been my favorites in the Krate series.
I owned a ‘70 Cotton back in the late 90’s and it was real chippy.
For whatever reason the Cotton Pickers white paint chipped very easy and the brown primer would really stand out making it more noticeable.
The Cotton’s shown in this thread are really cool even with the flaws. 
Thanks for sharing guys!


----------



## Tom Carroll

I had a nice cotton seat many years ago that was clean white with nice stripe and a tobacco colored stain 1 1/2“ perfect stripe going across the seat Right in the middle, Opened it up to find a scrap piece of orange krate material used as a band to hold the foam down prior putting The halves together. hard to find bikes even chippy are kool. One of the few bikes I was never able to buy an original even chippy.


----------



## 60sstuff

OEM Cotton Picker Seat.
I’ve had this seat in my stash for about 25 years now.


----------



## indycycling

Here are a couple of my original 68 Orange Krates

Early Krate, December 67 MC bike has the rare original color line knobby and pogo seat post. Pogo had two versions - original that would allow the seat to not only move up and down, but also swivel sideways, later updated with slotted style to improve safety. Pogo was discontinued after June on the Krates.  The full floating seat kits were available with a pogo, shock sissy bar, seat, and Q bolts as a really cool accessory package for any bike.  This bike was purchased and shipped from a collector in Puerto Rico of all places.  It's pretty much all original including cables and tires. 

September 68 JD was purchased here in northern IN from the 2nd owner. He'd gone to a garage sale many years ago and they showed him this bike, hanging in the garage attic rafters, purchased new for their son.  They would not sell it to him and he patiently checked back with them yearly until they agreed, about 10 years later! He had it displayed in his office for several years before I bought it.  Other than seat, pretty much all original as well including tires and cables. I added the license plate and lock. After taking these pics, the bike received a very nice original seat and reflector.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

indycycling said:


> Here are a couple of my original 68
> Orange Krates
> 
> Early MC bike has the rare original color line knobby and pogo post
> 
> View attachment 1763281
> 
> View attachment 1763282
> 
> View attachment 1763283



That color line knobby is a killer tire.


----------



## Grey Ghost

Love the front fenderless 68’s.


----------



## 60sstuff

indycycling said:


> Here are a couple of my original 68 Orange Krates
> 
> Early Krate, December 67 MC bike has the rare original color line knobby and pogo seat post. Pogo had two versions - original that would allow the seat to not only move up and down, but also swivel sideways, later updated with slotted style to improve safety. Pogo was discontinued after June on the Krates.  The full floating seat kits were available with a pogo, shock sissy bar, seat, and Q bolts as a really cool accessory package for any bike.  This bike was purchased and shipped from a collector in Puerto Rico of all places.  It's pretty much all original including cables and tires.
> 
> September 68 JD was purchased here in northern IN from the 2nd owner. He'd gone to a garage sale many years ago and they showed him this bike, hanging in the garage attic rafters, purchased new for their son.  They would not sell it to him and he patiently checked back with them yearly until they agreed, about 10 years later! He had it displayed in his office for several years before I bought it.  Other than seat, pretty much all original as well including tires and cables. I added the license plate and lock. After taking these pics, the bike received a very nice original seat and reflector.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1763281
> 
> View attachment 1763282
> 
> View attachment 1763283



The progression of the Krate rear tire.
1) 1968 Orange Krate first came with the ultra rare Orange line knobby.
2) later ‘68 was the Orange line Slik that carried into the first 1969.
3) later in 1969 was the gripper Slik.
4) last was the RWL Slik.

The above ^^^ information is what I recall from my Krate days.
Corrections welcome.


----------



## indycycling

60sstuff said:


> The progression of the Krate rear tire.
> 1) 1968 Orange Krate first came with the ultra rare Orange line knobby.
> 2) later ‘68 was the Orange line Slik that carried into the first 1969.
> 3) later in 1969 was the gripper Slik.
> 4) last was the RWL Slik.
> 
> The above ^^^ information is what I recall from my Krate days.
> Corrections welcome.



Right on the money Chris

From Liz's book I recall a citation, maybe John Celini, that color line Slik was used for all the Krates until May 69 before change to color line Gripper for rest of year, then 70-73 for the RWL Slik to finish off the Krate line forever

I find it fascinating that the color line knobby was only offered on the Orange Krate even though several other colors of Krates were offered. I've seen some really early Lemon Peelers, frame dated in late 67 but they had the yellow color line Slik. I'm unaware of any other color line knobbys being offered


----------



## indycycling

60sstuff said:


> The progression of the Krate rear tire.
> 1) 1968 Orange Krate first came with the ultra rare Orange line knobby.
> 2) later ‘68 was the Orange line Slik that carried into the first 1969.
> 3) later in 1969 was the gripper Slik.
> 4) last was the RWL Slik.
> 
> The above ^^^ information is what I recall from my Krate days.
> Corrections welcome.
> 
> View attachment 1763459
> 
> View attachment 1763462
> 
> View attachment 1763463



Wow, is this one NOS?!  about as rare as it gets as I've hardly seen this tire at all in any condition

Luckily mine was in pretty good cosmetic shape and not a ton of wear, albeit the sidewall had an issue and I repaired it internally. Great for display not a rider however.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

60sstuff said:


> The progression of the Krate rear tire.
> 1) 1968 Orange Krate first came with the ultra rare Orange line knobby.
> 2) later ‘68 was the Orange line Slik that carried into the first 1969.
> 3) later in 1969 was the gripper Slik.
> 4) last was the RWL Slik.
> 
> The above ^^^ information is what I recall from my Krate days.
> Corrections welcome.
> 
> View attachment 1763459
> 
> View attachment 1763462
> 
> View attachment 1763463



I had one of these for my 68 Krate that I never installed.. Really COOL tire, but terribly expensive.. They really pop on the early Orange Krates...


----------



## BLWNMNY

My original Feb,1970 Cotton Picker. I took the original seat off so it wouldn’t get damaged,and put it away. Added a nice reconditioned Pete seat.


----------



## BLWNMNY

A few of my Krates.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

BLWNMNY said:


> A few of my Krates.
> 
> View attachment 1764246



Did the purple Fastback come with that seat? Killer bikes


----------



## BLWNMNY

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Did the purple Fastback come with that seat? Killer bikes



Yes…..Original March,66 Sprint Violet fastback.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

BLWNMNY said:


> Yes.



Awesome bike


----------



## BLWNMNY

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Awesome bike



Thank you.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

BLWNMNY said:


> A few of my Krates.
> 
> View attachment 1764246



What vintage is the Coppertone Krate? I have a 66 Stingray deluxe I trying to restore that was og Coppertone that's been painted blue,but will need to be taken down to bare metal..RideOn...


----------



## indycycling

razinhellcustomz said:


> What vintage is the Coppertone Krate? I have a 66 Stingray deluxe I trying to restore that was og Coppertone that's been painted blue,but will need to be taken down to bare metal..RideOn...



They never made Coppertone Krate

Coppertone was offered many years on many other Stingray models


----------



## nick tures

indycycling said:


> Here are a couple of my original 68 Orange Krates
> 
> Wow those are Nice never seen a krate that early, hard to beat a 68 orange krate !!


----------



## nick tures

BLWNMNY said:


> A few of my Krates.
> 
> View attachment 1764246



wow Nice collection !!


----------



## razinhellcustomz

indycycling said:


> They never made Coppertone Krate
> 
> Coppertone was offered many years on many other Stingray models



Yeah, I already knew that, I just worded question wrong...


----------



## BLWNMNY

razinhellcustomz said:


> What vintage is the Coppertone Krate? I have a 66 Stingray deluxe I trying to restore that was og Coppertone that's been painted blue,but will need to be taken down to bare metal..RideOn...



The Coppertone one in the foreground is a 68 Mini Twin.


----------



## marlon1211

Here's My One and only 72 Apple Disc..


----------

